# Elekt. Gerät aus Amerika nach Deutschland importieren



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hab da mal eine frage:
Wenn ich mir ein elektronisches Gerät in Amerika kaufe(sagen wir mal ein bose Lifestyle System), worauf muss ich dabei achten? Wie und wo kann ich feststellen ob bzw wieviel Zoll, Steuern zusätzlichen noch Anfallen außer den Kaufkosten? 

Danke im Vorraus


MFG 
MARTIN


----------



## technofreak (8 Januar 2003)

@Martin,

um die Frage beantworten zu können, brauchen wir noch ein paar Informationen.
Bei wem willst du kaufen (privat oder Händler), gibt es das Gerät nicht in Deutschland?, was willst du im
 Fall eines Defektes machen, Garantie?? , (Gerät nach USA schicken??) 

Dies sind Dinge die u.U viel wichtiger sind als nur die reinen Kaufkosten, auf die ja dann auch noch
 Versandkosten kommen, die wahrscheinlich auch nicht gering sind
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (8 Januar 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Dies sind Dinge die u.U viel wichtiger sind als nur die reinen Kaufkosten, auf die ja dann auch noch Versandkosten kommen, die wahrscheinlich auch nicht gering sind


+ Zoll
+ Steuer
...


----------



## technofreak (8 Januar 2003)

Mir ist noch etwas  wichtiges eingefallen:

Geräte in USA entsprechen nicht in jedem Fall deutschen Normen (Anschlußspannung, 
Steckernormen, Frequenznormen usw.)
Außerdem sind auch die Sicherheitsbestimmungen nicht immer deutschen Vorschriften gemäß
 (VDE und andere Sicherheitsvorschriften)  

Die sollte auch unbedingt vorher  abgeklärt werden. 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2003)

Also ich will mir BOSE LS50 System über ebay kaufen.Ich denk mal privat. Weiß es aber nicht. Gibts es da einen unterschied?  Das Teil hat deutsche Steckdosen Normen und ist auch komplett Deutsch. und anscheinend Garantie in jeder BoseAnnahme..

Was ich nur wissen will: Wie und wo find ich heraus ob und wieviel zoll bzw Steuern ich zahlen muss.

Danke 
MARTIN


----------



## Heiko (8 Januar 2003)

Martin schrieb:
			
		

> und anscheinend Garantie in jeder BoseAnnahme..


Das würde ich bei BOSE mal genau nachfragen.
Aktuell ist nämlich nur europaweite Garantie verpflichtend.


----------

